# Fallout 1Playable with Cyanogen Mod9 & the HP TouchPad, Config Update 4/21/12



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello fellow Android Adventures! Fallout 1 is now playable on the HP TouchPad with use of the DosBox Turbo app and a little modification. Let me take you on a post apocalyptic nuclear role playing adventure.

I recently saw a video of a you tube user 'moatdd' playing fallout 1 on his asus transformer using DosBox. I decided to give this a try but found it unplayable on my HP TouchPad.

After a considerable amount of research and tweaking the config files I managed to get it running reasonably well. I hope you enjoy this little adventure.

Update! 4/21/12: Fallout 1 & DosBox Turbo Config file update!

V3.0. Performance tweaking & improved sound.
http://www.mediafire...bn189x94i6506pq

V2.0. Performance tweaking, same sound issues:
http://www.mediafire...dyc67nwjsxpd577

I have tried to provide instructions and downloads to help you get it running yourself. Feel free to ask questions or comment.

-Fallout 1 & DosBox Turbo running on the HP TouchPad with CyanogenMod 9 & Android ICS4.0.4., Official Nightly build 04/08, CPU @ 1.5Ghz, + Adreno 2xx driver patch.






Recommended:
CPU Dual core (Qualcomm APQ8060 Snapdragon) Dual-core 1.2GHz, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220, Nvidia Tegra, equivalent or better.
RAM 1GB, 512, 256. My Config asks for a min or 128MB & shouldn't be run on a device with less than this.

Disclaimer:
I am not responsible for any problems or damage to your device from using these files.
The user assumes full responsibility for their actions.
If you walk into a door or fall off your chair while wandering the wasteland, I also cannot be held accountable.

What you will need:

1)Download Fallout 1 the game. I got it from a free promotion at http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout

2)You will need the paid Play Store App DosBox Turbo
https://play.google....C5kb3Nib3giXQ..

3)You will need to modify the fallout 1 install on your PC with the files provided bellow. Basically just unzip the files into the install directory and transfer it all over to the TouchPad after step 5:

fallout1.1+Dos Patch Download:
http://www.mediafire...uc95y6ianoeoyam

4)Next its time to copy my Fallout Config into the fallout install directory. You can copy either of my Fallout 1 config files. The one without video & ambient noise runs better. The second folder had a modified DosBox Turbo Config File. You will need to copy and paste it into the root directory of your HP Touchpad, after DosBox Turbo has been installed

Note!: You will need to go into the DosBox Turbo settings/Config/DosBox Setting/ & select 'Manual Mode', Disables over-write of dosbox.config at start up.

If you forget to do this step my DosBox config file will be over written and performance will slow to a crawl.

Config rar Download:

V3.0. Performance tweaking & improved sound.
http://www.mediafire...bn189x94i6506pq

Config V2.0 rar Download:
http://www.mediafire...dyc67nwjsxpd577

Config V1.0 rar Download:
http://www.mediafire...126dg7eejcezx3w

5)Optional) I also installed this NPC patch from no mutants allowed website. Just extract it into the Data folder in your fallout directory.

Download:
http://www.mediafire...9zl282r6ytv7djr

Fallout 2 is coming.... Please Stand by...

Fallout 2 is Here! Fallout 2 thread:
http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1

1)


2)


3)


4)



Checkout my Fallout2 WIP thread here:
http://www.nma-fallo...c14af01bb9fb468

Source Video with original files and instructions:

Fallout 1 Dosbox Turbo on Android TF201, by moatdd:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85XV8FP70JI

Original instructions for patching fallout 1 to work in dos:
http://www.abandonia...ead.php?t=26128


----------



## donbvonb (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok this is cool and everything, but DOSBox runs Warcraft 2 right? Can I play Warcraft 2 on my HP Touchpad? I'm going to look into it now, but seriously... if I can do that... I may cry!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

donbvonb said:


> Ok this is cool and everything, but DOSBox runs Warcraft 2 right? Can I play Warcraft 2 on my HP Touchpad? I'm going to look into it now, but seriously... if I can do that... I may cry!


I am actually already running Warcraft 2 on my HP TouchPad. However there is a better way to run it. Just download the app Wargus. The touch interface is better with Wargus, have fun

Play Store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lasagnaware.stratagus&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5sYXNhZ25hd2FyZS5zdHJhdGFndXMiXQ..

Source:
http://wargus.source...net/index.shtml


----------



## championboxes (Feb 2, 2012)

This is really neat thanks for the guide... I was wondering would be possible to run other GoG such as Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Planescape Torment? What would be needed?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

championboxes said:


> This is really neat thanks for the guide... I was wondering would be possible to run other GoG such as Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Planescape Torment? What would be needed?


Well i've got some good news for you, Baldur's gate and Planescape are playable already on android.

Downalod this app GemRB
https://play.google....rge.gemrb&hl=en

Ironically I would have replied to your post sooner but I was developing fallout 2 for android lol. I wanted to get it working better before posting about it here. I recently got the game working on my HP TouchPad but then faced several challanges to make it playable. Its now playable and in English but still lacks sound.

Interestingly enough I have virtualized win 95 that runs DX 6.1, has 16 bit graphics. ISO images are mountable to a CD drive and I have figured out to create HDD space of 1 GB to hold games.

I should have a video and thread about it in a few days. I wanted to wait till I had it running in English or with sound...also people will think its fake without results they can reproduce and its rather complicated to explain. Fallout 2 is coming to CM9!

Checkout my Fallout2 WIP thread here:
http://www.nma-fallo...c14af01bb9fb468


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh, i remember how i was trying to run f1 first on 200mhz HTC Hurricane, then on 416mhz iPaq 6815... Too bad that i grew old and lazy since that - otherwise i would be shooting the sh!t out of them supermutants right now.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> Uh, i remember how i was trying to run f1 first on 200mhz HTC Hurricane, then on 416mhz iPaq 6815... Too bad that i grew old and lazy since that - otherwise i would be shooting the sh!t out of them supermutants right now.


Lol never to late to play it on your phone or tabet







I was thinking about making a super easy to install F2 for Android(maybe Mac) but there are too many copyright issues







I have it here now... it begs to be played...

Just one folder and an APK away from total apocalyptic mutant mayhem.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

any chance you could look into command and conquer gold edition?(the original c&c game) it's free from EA at this link: http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/misc/CnCGold.zip


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> any chance you could look into command and conquer gold edition?(the original c&c game) it's free from EA at this link: http://largedownload...isc/CnCGold.zip


Sure i'll let you know if it runs, Great job with that link! I didn't have a copy, its nice to have EA provide it for free







I can try it in now in dos and w95.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for looking into it! love your work with fallout 1 too btw, keep it up! any yeah, points to EA for making it available free


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> thanks for looking into it! love your work with fallout 1 too btw, keep it up! any yeah, points to EA for making it available free


I'm glad you are enjoying my Fallout work, Fallout 2 is a real challenge. So I downloaded the files but I can't seem to run the install in DOS. I think this version doesn't support DOS. I could try and run it in win 95 but there is no sound and installing stuff from the virtual CD can cause a lot of crashing.

I was going to test this Demo version to see how it runs
http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/command-and-conquer/

If it works out i'll report back to you here.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah, i tried messing with it a little and dosbox reported that all the exe files for for win95, win32, or just not a dos application. thanks for looking into this! playing these classics on my tab has been a dream of mine ever since i got this tablet


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> yeah, i tried messing with it a little and dosbox reported that all the exe files for for win95, win32, or just not a dos application. thanks for looking into this! playing these classics on my tab has been a dream of mine ever since i got this tablet


Well the demo for the origional CC works in both DosBox Turbo and emulated windows 95

DosBox



Win95



I also just office95 working in win95.. i'm trying some more games out too


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

how did you get it running in dosbox turbo? i cant install it on my pc to get past the audio card setup that the game says i have to run but the audio setup never works/completes for me. 
scratch that, user error









ive also tested sim city 200 from gog.com and it works great, although without sound.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> how did you get it running in dosbox turbo? i cant install it on my pc to get past the audio card setup that the game says i have to run but the audio setup never works/completes for me.
> scratch that, user error
> 
> 
> ...


Good work! I was going to say to choose that auto select option on the side but I guess you found it. Too bad Simcity has no sound. Is it just the game or is it the config setup? I had Sound in CC but it was slow and needed tweaking.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

after looking at the config file for sim city 2000, i'm going to say yes, lack of sound can be fixed there, although i dont know how. none of the edits ive tried have worked so far


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice! I got Daggerfall and System Shock working well on my Touchpad.


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

Any updates on your Fallout 2 video? I didn't even know they made Fallout 2 for DOS.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

gururise said:


> Nice! I got Daggerfall and System Shock working well on my Touchpad.


Excellent, did you need to tweak the DosBox Config to get it running well? Most of the games I have tried seem to need the Config tweaked.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

gururise said:


> Any updates on your Fallout 2 video? I didn't even know they made Fallout 2 for DOS.


Well I've made a little progress with Fallout 2. It's actually not for dos so I have to emulate Windows then run fallout 2 in the windows. This is extra tricky because my Android software CM9 is also a Beta. So tweaking emulated windows has been tricky and unstable. It's rather neat, I've got a functional win95 on android with office, w95SP1, 16/24 bit color, DX6.1

The main problems are stability, no sound & crazy load times. I will make a video in the next couple of days. I was hoping to get it working a little better but progress is slow. On an up note i'm releasing better tweaked Config files for Fallout 1 today. Performance is improved and its perfectly stable, just no sound during the videos.

I've been trying to change a .VHD file into a .IMG file. If I could just figure that out I could get Fallout2 running quite a bit better and might be able to add the sound in. Fallout 2 and windows are packaged into one .VHD file and its easy to run now that i've got it setup.1 APK plus one file and you can play, just wish I could workout all the bugs


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

Since everyone is on a classic game discussion in this thread already, has anyone had any luck with the Android port of Exult under CM9? I had it working on CM7 using the GOG.com data for U7, but it doesn't appear to want to play friendly with ICS. I'd love to see someone with some dev experience clean the source up a touch and get it running.


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a thread with instructions compatibility for classic games. Perhaps something the OP can take on since they seem to have this on lock?

I've been fighting to get GTA to run. Runs on the PC dosbox, but not android.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

SupaDawg said:


> I'd like to see a thread with instructions compatibility for classic games. Perhaps something the OP can take on since they seem to have this on lock?
> 
> I've been fighting to get GTA to run. Runs on the PC dosbox, but not android.


I will see if I can manage to get GTA to run. Rockstar is giving it away for free to anyone with an E-mail account now a days. Not sure if it will run...

Download GTA 1&2, free







Thanks Rockstar








http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/?id=3


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I will see if I can manage to get GTA to run. Rockstar is giving it away for free to anyone with an E-mail account now a days. Not sure if it will run...
> 
> Download GTA 1&2, free
> 
> ...


You Sir, are amazing! Thanks for the pictures and video. I eagerly await your next video.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wait, Win95 games work on DOSbox turbo too? I would kill for portable Roller Coaster Tycoon!


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Excellent, did you need to tweak the DosBox Config to get it running well? Most of the games I have tried seem to need the Config tweaked.


Well, System Shock ran pretty much fine with just the default settings, though I did change the cycle rate from the default AUTO and I changed mouse tracking to Absolute. As for daggerfall, I followed this video I found.


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey, I just tried the new update to DosBox Turbo 1.3.5 and its got a audio prebuffer setting. The default is 15, I changed it to 50 and my sound stutter went away on Machivelli the Prince. You might want to try this in Fallout!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Fallout 2 has wandered in from the wasteland.....


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

gururise said:


> Hey, I just tried the new update to DosBox Turbo 1.3.5 and its got a audio prebuffer setting. The default is 15, I changed it to 50 and my sound stutter went away on Machivelli the Prince. You might want to try this in Fallout!


Just saw your post, thanks for the tip. I will try that out and let you know it works out.


----------



## gururise (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow! Just tried v3 of your config files! Very nice! Thank's to you, I've spent the last two days playing fallout on my touchpad!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

gururise said:


> Wow! Just tried v3 of your config files! Very nice! Thank's to you, I've spent the last two days playing fallout on my touchpad!


Right on!! Glad to hear you're enjoying it


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Larry94 said:


> Wait, Win95 games work on DOSbox turbo too? I would kill for portable Roller Coaster Tycoon!


Some games were designed for both DOS and early windows, like Fallout 1. I could play fallout 1 with my win95 method but the DOS version is better ATM.

Well I just looked up the specs of Roller Coaster Tycoon & its possible to run it with my Fallout 2 hard method. Its just difficult to predict if it will run or not. I tested lots of stuff but haven't posted about. Half life, Homeworld, Black & White, arcanum.....


----------

